# Can I get Income Support if...?



## wasey

I'm living at home with mum who's on low income, 16 years old.

I know loooads of girls who get it my age and they're in pretty much the same position as me, but I've had a few people say "you cant get it if you're 16." or "you can only get it if you live on your own" so I'm all confused.

Thanks girliess ^__________^


----------



## emz_x

Just noticed you're due one day before me :)

I think you would be able to get income support, although these things are difficult to predict. Would you be in full time education? If not, you should be able to get it. If you were still in full time education, it's very unlikely that you'd get it because your mum could still claim child benefit and would be seen as supporting you financially.

You definitely can get it when you're 16 and you don't have to be living on your own. Don't worry about that. The main factor depending on whether or not you receive it is whether you'd be in full time education when the baby is born. If you're not in school at the moment, you should be able to put in a claim at 29 weeks and then receive a 500 pound surestart grant.

This website should help: 
https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...tsAndOtherSupport/On_a_low_income/DG_10018708


----------



## wasey

Awww haha I am! ^_____^ & thanks yeah thats uber helpful. Does it make a difference if my OH works? >___< xx


----------



## stephx

not if he doesnt live with you hun x


----------



## wasey

Oh good thats a huge help ^____^ If I moved in with OH what do I get? My mum says I don't get anything at all once we live together, not a problem now but I'm looking to get a flat with him next year...? I've heard that as he's working I wont be entitled to any help at all.


----------



## JessMumzyJxx

Think it depends how much he earns and how it benefits you too.

Just recently moved into my own flat with my little one - i've just turned 18 - and you get quite a bit of help but obviously can't be done without some funds behind you and a supportive family.

Good luck x


----------



## skunkpixie

I think you will still be entitled to it. Here is the website with phone numbers for claiming and general info xx

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ditsAndOtherSupport/On_a_low_income/DG_185670


----------



## stephx

You will get child tax credits and working tax credits if he works. 
Depends on how much he earns but you might get some housing benefit and you will get child benefit
But yeah your income support will stop if he works over 16 hours a week xx


----------



## kittycat18

You can get Income Support at age 16 and 17 under the condition that you are pregnant or have an independent child. It will NOT affect you that you live with your mother because you have an independent. HOWEVER, before you can begin to claim Income Support your mother must ring HM Revenue & Customs and cancel claiming Child Benefit for you so that you can claim as an adult. The next cut off date is April and then the one after that is July so I would get your mother to ring ASAP and all she has to tell them is that her 16 year old daughter is pregnant, is due in August and she needs Child Benefits cancelled so that you can claim financial support.

It does not affect you that your boyfriend works as you do not live together. You will be counted as a "lone parent under the age of 18". If your OH is over 18 and working full-time, he is legally obligated to pay you Child Support which can be any-thing up to £300 a week depending on his earnings.

It will NOT affect you that you are in full-time education due to your circumstances.

You will also be able to claim the Sure Start Maternity Grant from 29 weeks of pregnancy BUT you will already need to be receiving Income Support to get this. It is a one off payment of £500 to help with your baby's cost. You will also be entitled to Healthy Start vouchers as you are under 18. These are worth £3.10 a week in pregnancy and then £6.20 a week when your baby is born until 1 year. These can be used at your local supermarket to be put towards fresh fruit, vegetables, milk and formula milk. When your baby is born you will also be entitled to Child Benefit and Child Tax Credits!

If you are staying at school you will be entitled to EMA and you may also be entitled to Care To Learn which is offered at most further education colleges. This will pay up to £165 a week for your child to attend a registered childminder or nursery whilst you are at college.

Best of luck and don't hesitate to ask questions :flower: 

Ps. I know all this because I am 18, in full-time education, with my partner, living with my 2 parents who work full-time and also seeking financial support. I have waiting for my forms to be sorted at 29 weeks by a financial advisor and have been told I am entitled to the full payment of Income support, Child Benefits, Tax Credits, Care to Learn, Sure Start Maternity Grant & Healthy Start Vouchers :happydance: It has nothing to do with my parents income or the household earnings or the fact I live at home.


----------



## kittycat18

wasey said:


> If I moved in with OH what do I get? My mum says I don't get anything at all once we live together

This is completely untrue. I also asked for advice from a financial advisor on this situation and you would still be entitled to your full payment of Child Benefits and Child Tax Credits and your Healthy Start vouchers. You will still be entitled to your Income Support as it is you who does not work but you will not get as much money due to your partner working.

If you live on your own you will be entitled to Housing Benefits to pay for rent and rates. In Northern Ireland, the maximum the council will pay is £400 per calendar month. BUT with your boyfriend working this will affect the amount your local counsel will pay to your landlord. 

Your best bet is to make an appointment with a financial advisor at your local jobs and benefits office. They can help you and advise you tailored to your own home life and situation because at the end of the day, every-one on this website is in a different situation :thumbup:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

If you and OH move into together you won't be entitled to anything as he'll be working. BUT if he is working under 16 hours a week you may be entitled to a little bit of extra money from the goverment if it's over 16 hours then you won't be. 

Your mum will have to stop claiming child benefit for you though before you can claim, you can't start claiming income support till 29 weeks before that you'll need to claim JSA.


----------

